# Carry-on vs luggage



## Kona Lovers (Feb 18, 2009)

Just curious:  how many have been able to do Hawaii for two weeks with just carry-on's and not checking any luggage?

Thanks,

Marty


----------



## Luanne (Feb 18, 2009)

I know Denise does it all the time, and has a very helpful list of what to bring.  I did it once, but just for a one-week trip, and before all the restrictions on what you could carry on.


----------



## cgeidl (Feb 18, 2009)

*Wen to Europe 6 weeks*

We went 6 weeks in the  summer to France and Germany and had no problem. SUre makes it easy to get around. Hawaii does not work for us  as we take golf clubs.One carry on is easy as we can put extras in the golf bags like clothing.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 18, 2009)

We only take carry-ons for our annual 2 week Hawaii trip - as long as I have a washer and dryer, I can get by with a carry-on forever.  

This is my Hawaii Packing List.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks.  That's what we figured, and especially with past experiences of delayed luggage and the time it takes at baggage claim we figured this year to go strictly carry-on and enjoy more of the vacation.

Denise-thanks for the list.

Marty


----------



## Luanne (Feb 18, 2009)

We loved doing carry-on the one and only time we did it.  We were seated near the front of the plane so we got off early, made it to the rental car shuttle and were the only ones on it.    Made picking up the car much easier, and the return to the airport easier as well.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 18, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> We only take carry-ons for our annual 2 week Hawaii trip - as long as I have a washer and dryer, I can get by with a carry-on forever.
> 
> This is my Hawaii Packing List.



I really appreciate the tip on the tennis shoes! 

I've done week long trips with just carry-ons(I have a 7 and 12 yr old sons), so it is possible for those of you with kids, just make them wheel a bag.


----------



## Mimi (Feb 18, 2009)

We just learned a few weeks ago that there was a 25 lb. limit on carry-ons with Hawaiian. I had to do some juggling to avoid the extra charge. :annoyed:


----------



## Kona Lovers (Feb 18, 2009)

Mimi:

Thanks for that tip!  We're flying Hawaiian, so we'll be weighing things for sure!

Marty


----------



## Palguy (Feb 18, 2009)

Mimi said:


> We just learned a few weeks ago that there was a 25 lb. limit on carry-ons with Hawaiian. I had to do some juggling to avoid the extra charge. :annoyed:



Hawaiian allows 1 free checked bag between islands, so if you must go over the 25# limit you can always check it for the inter island trip. Although that does kind of defeat the purpose.


----------



## missmarie (Feb 18, 2009)

Great tips! I found that sarongs can often double as skirts and can be used to cover your shoulders when you are getting too much sun. I usually run around with  more than one in the car.

For those of us that are way too self conscious to go without make-up...
Prestige makes a good waterproof eyeliner. It is found in some drugstores, so not too pricey.


----------



## linsj (Feb 18, 2009)

I go to Hawaii for two weeks every year but always check 2 bags. I can read a book a day on vacation and can't afford to buy that many there. (I get a LOT of free books or buy them for $1 at a used bookstore.) I take novels I don't want to keep and leave them behind, leaving room for shopping/presents. I also need to take some special snacks and food that is way too expensive there. I can check 3 bags up to 70# for free and hate to carry on anything I don't have to.


----------



## Gerry (Feb 18, 2009)

Just returned from 2 weeks in Hawaii with the family.  I checked my 1 bag (which contained all the essentials for 4 adults and 1 child  spices, insulated back pack coolers, food, plastic bags large and small, detergent, sunscreen, everybody's reading books, etc) I'm allowed up to 3 free bags unlimited weight.  My daughter, grandaughter and nephew all had carryons you really don't need alot of clothes in Hawaii and you can always wash. When I pack we usually rolls our clothes saves on wrinkles and gives you lots of extra space.   I buy cases of water and every night freeze a couple of water bottles (Like blue ice).  Next day pack a lunch, water slowly melts and than you also have drinking water and the little insulated back packs really work well. You can toss at the end of trip.  Also brought small thermos which we also tossed at end of trip.  All in all there it was great and wish I was back in Hawaii.


----------



## amygdala (Feb 19, 2009)

linsj said:


> I go to Hawaii for two weeks every year but always check 2 bags. I can read a book a day on vacation and can't afford to buy that many there. (I get a LOT of free books or buy them for $1 at a used bookstore.) I take novels I don't want to keep and leave them behind, leaving room for shopping/presents. I also need to take some special snacks and food that is way too expensive there. I can check 3 bags up to 70# for free and hate to carry on anything I don't have to.




Kindle! Get a kindle!

I used to pack a separate bag for my reading materials (not that I ever actually finished that stuff--just liked to keep a nice selection).  Then I got a kindle.  Love it!  Can carry many, many books on it, and it actually fits in my purse...


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 19, 2009)

Convertable pants are a good choice. Easy to find for the guys, takes a little hunting for us gals.  I managed to find some at Eddie Bauer marked down from $60 to 29.95.  

They make every WDW trip as we go in November and January. Plus they are good travel day pants if you are coming or going from a cooler place than your destination.


----------



## cerralee (Feb 19, 2009)

I would love to try just the carry ons.  Right now I am trying to coax my mask, fins and snorkel into the mix.  Luckily I have little feet and the fins aren't too big.  I think my husbands are going to throw us over the size limit for the carry on.  The dilema is do I pay $30 for the extra bag or rent the equipment and suck on someone else's spit (snorkel) while we are there.  I don't even know how much it would be to rent the items for a week would be as we usually carry our own.  Anyone rented that kind of stuff lately?  This would be in cancun Mexico.


----------



## linsj (Feb 19, 2009)

amygdala said:


> Kindle! Get a kindle!
> 
> I used to pack a separate bag for my reading materials (not that I ever actually finished that stuff--just liked to keep a nice selection).  Then I got a kindle.  Love it!  Can carry many, many books on it, and it actually fits in my purse...



Not interested. I don't want to buy books when I get most of mine free. Besides, I'm not taking an expensive reader to the beach or pool.


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 19, 2009)

cerralee said:


> I would love to try just the carry ons.  Right now I am trying to coax my mask, fins and snorkel into the mix.  Luckily I have little feet and the fins aren't too big.  I think my husbands are going to throw us over the size limit for the carry on.  The dilema is do I pay $30 for the extra bag or rent the equipment and suck on someone else's spit (snorkel) while we are there.  I don't even know how much it would be to rent the items for a week would be as we usually carry our own.  Anyone rented that kind of stuff lately?  This would be in cancun Mexico.



Mask and snorkel are small enough that it should fit into any bag without much issue.   In fact, it's nice to be able to place the mask in the middle of the clothes for cushioning & the snorkel can go along the edge of the bag.  Unless you are a regularly active diver at home and have an affinity for "your" fins, you can rent the fins cheap over there and save the weight and space.   I utilize a goofy looking fin I picked up for $50 at a blemish sale more than 15 years ago.   They weigh less than 4 lbs and are very compact.  http://forcefin.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=FFPRO  (And yes, I have the bright yellow pair...easier to find them when dropped and dive buddies can find me easier too!)

Even so, they take up more room than I like to devote to my carry-on, particularly when I'm only traveling with a carry-on.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2009)

We take our own snorkels and masks in our carry-ons and rent fins, too.


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Feb 20, 2009)

*Carry on!*

We carry on 99% of the time - it has been several years since checked a bag.  It is usually Hawaii 3-5 times per year.  We each have a 20" roller and a shoulder type case - mine with the laptop and "office" stuff.  Like said above - as long as we have the washer/dryer - we do not need as much.  We fit our snorkle gear in too!

Hawaii and other tropical destinations are easy - we have done Europe also - just a little more planning!

We have found that we have been able to get on earlier inter-island flights by having everything with us.  Or I should say "used to" be able to get on ealier flights - not so much now since Aloha left. 

Another trick we have used - is if we acquire a few too many treasures and/or gifts, etc ... the post office has "flat rate boxes" for about $10 or $12 (no weight limit if domestic) - just send a box back - and still be able to carry on.  If we mail it on Saturday - it usually is delivered Tues or Wed (in California).  We usually have time to swing past the post office the morning after checking out of timeshare on the way to airport. It sure makes for getting out of airport fast - compared to waiting for luggage.  Of course there are just the two of us - no little ones or golf clubs.  Our kids (adults) & spouses & friends met us in Kauai in October - all of them checked bags - it took 45+ minutes to get the last bag to appear.  At least we had sent our son over to the car rental pickup right away for their vehicle while the rest waited!

Leaving for HNL Thursday 2/26!  Counting down!


----------



## Former Cruiser (Feb 20, 2009)

We recently flew back from LA to Akron.  You'd better make sure you have a seat in the back or no closer than the middle or you won't have room for your carry on.  The bins were all full.  Also, shame on those that sit in the back and put their carry ons in the front!!


----------



## HatTrick (Feb 21, 2009)

Unfortunately, that is just what these checked baggage fees are spawning. People are bringing the absolute maximum-sized carry-ons, stuffing them so full that they barely close, and poaching bins that are not close to their own seats.

I had a guy stuff his ridiculously large carry-on in the bin over my seat just as I arrived. He pointed out that there was space in the next bin over. "Then why don't you use that one and let me have the one I'm entitled to?" I asked. No response, of course.

Being able to pack for two weeks using just a carry-on is laudable, as long as your bag isn't so big that it's the only thing that can fit in a single bin. Some of us carry "normal sized" bags that we can put under the seat or that allow other bags to be placed alongside in the same bin. Shame on those who don't.

Roger


----------



## jestme (Feb 21, 2009)

HatTrick said:


> Unfortunately, that is just what these checked baggage fees are spawning. People are bringing the absolute maximum-sized carry-ons, stuffing them so full that they barely close, and poaching bins that are not close to their own seats.
> 
> I had a guy stuff his ridiculously large carry-on in the bin over my seat just as I arrived. He pointed out that there was space in the next bin over. "Then why don't you use that one and let me have the one I'm entitled to?" I asked. No response, of course.
> 
> ...



Roger, I fully agree with you. Personally, I'd love it if all airlines would divide up the overheads, by seat number. If your bag doesn't fit in your allotted space, then it gets checked. Apparently, the "over sized" offenders don't think much of that idea. I've flown from Honolulu to Chicago with my small case (and it is small) and a computer bag under my feet because people who got on before me used up all the overheads. The gate people can tell the over sized ones, or people who obviously have too much. Now that there is a charge for checking, the gates don't want to have to start collecting money, put up with annoyed passengers, as well as get the plane out on time. 
Back on topic, I always buy a package of socks at Walmart and throw them away when we leave. Toiletries are always the dregs of things like toothpaste, deodorant, etc. that I purposely keep during the year, or else when I get the socks, I'll but the mini ones.


----------



## HatTrick (Feb 21, 2009)

Airlines also seem reluctant to enforce their own "one carry-on and one personal item" rule. Personal items, which once were purses, camera bags, and the like, have in many cases become a second full-size carry-on bag. Ridiculous.


----------



## jamstew (Feb 21, 2009)

Another suggestion for women like me who just won't go without makeup --Bare Escentuals or any of the other lines that put out mineral foundation.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 21, 2009)

jestme said:


> Toiletries are always the dregs of things like toothpaste, deodorant, etc. that I purposely keep during the year, or else when I get the socks, I'll but the mini ones.



I do not understand this statement.  The TSA rules specifically state that the container itself must be 3 oz. or less, not a larger container with 3 oz. of product left in it.  Do you transfer small amounts of toiletries to smaller containers?


----------



## Jaybee (Feb 21, 2009)

Good question, Denise.  I learned that lesson when I tried to take a 6 oz.bottle of conditioner through, with just a smidgen left in the bottle.  NOT!

I've been inspired by your carry-on travel to Hawaii, and last year, when we spent 2 weeks on Kauai, we didn't check any bags.  It was such a wild sense of freedom, I felt like dancing through the baggage claim area, just to see what it felt like not to have to wait....and watch....

We're going to do it again this year, I hope.  Thanks for the inspiration.  Jean



DeniseM said:


> I do not understand this statement.  The TSA rules specifically state that the container itself must be 3 oz. or less, not a larger container with 3 oz. of product left in it.  Do you transfer small amounts of toiletries to smaller containers?


----------



## Jim Bryan (Feb 21, 2009)

I once saw a guy take out the carry ons above his seat and put them in the aisle. He then put his in. When asked what he was doing he told the offender that he was using HIS overhead storage. If you watch the people that try to sneak on early when plane is loading, they usually have many things to store and use all the space they can find. I consider this rude and have had to say "Excuse me but that is for these seats, Thank you."


----------



## jestme (Feb 21, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> I do not understand this statement.  The TSA rules specifically state that the container itself must be 3 oz. or less, not a larger container with 3 oz. of product left in it.  Do you transfer small amounts of toiletries to smaller containers?



For instance, I take the bottom bit of toothpaste in a tube, the bottom bit of hair gel, etc. Then, throwing them out at the end of vacation when they are 99.99% empty doesn't bother me. I rarely bring back anything in the plastic bag that had the 3oz stuff on the outbound flights. Aside from that, we typically go away right after Xmas, and we used to give each other stocking stuffers of travel sized things to take. Now we get all that stuff when we get there instead. 
Back on topic again, one of the best benefits of traveling with only carry on, is that you can catch an earlier flight on a connection. Airlines want you to travel with your bags, so if you have checked them through to your end destination, they don't want you to take an earlier flight, even if there is space. If you do, it doesn't get you anywhere anyhow, because you will have to wait for luggage at the other end.


----------



## HatTrick (Feb 21, 2009)

Jim Bryan said:


> If you watch the people that try to sneak on early when plane is loading, they usually have many things to store and use all the space they can find.



And of course, the airline employees don't care. They just expect the rest of us to somehow make allowances for the offenders.

Nor do they care about the _entourages_ that often board with children. Mom, Dad, and siblings? Yes. Grandma, Grandpa, aunts, uncles, cousins, next door neighbors? No. These people also frequently have more and larger items than they should be entitled to, but the airlines look the other way and--again--the rest of us must make allowances.


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 21, 2009)

Jim Bryan said:


> I once saw a guy take out the carry ons above his seat and put them in the aisle. He then put his in. When asked what he was doing he told the offender that he was using HIS overhead storage. If you watch the people that try to sneak on early when plane is loading, they usually have many things to store and use all the space they can find. I consider this rude and have had to say "Excuse me but that is for these seats, Thank you."



Hooray!  I've always wanted to do this but figured since it wasn't supported by the airlines and I didn't want to get into a knock-down fight in the aisle as headed off on vacation or a business trip.  Another poster recommended they section off the overheads with markings tied to the seat you're in--that may help.  Can't figure out why they haven't done this before--seems it would save a lot of grief.


----------



## HatTrick (Feb 21, 2009)

I've always wanted to as well, but have settled for moving the offender's bag to another bin. :annoyed:


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 22, 2009)

jestme said:


> For instance, I take the bottom bit of toothpaste in a tube, the bottom bit of hair gel, etc.



But do you take them in the original (larger than 3 oz.) container?


----------



## jestme (Feb 22, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> But do you take them in the original (larger than 3 oz.) container?



Original size of toothpaste tube is 130ML, (4.3971 oz apparently), hair gel, aloe vera, etc. are the same. So yes, some are slightly larger than 3oz, but not overly massive. I've never had a problem. Again, they are dregs anyhow, so if TSA wants to confiscate them, it's no big loss to me. I wouldn't try to take a full sized shaving cream, or razor blades though. Those they would certainly frown on. I had 1 left over "cool one" at the end of a trip a few weeks back that I jammed into my computer bag as we left and forgot all about. They certainly didn't like that.


----------



## jestme (Feb 22, 2009)

HatTrick said:


> I've always wanted to as well, but have settled for moving the offender's bag to another bin. :annoyed:



If there is plenty of space, and he is in a separate compartment and can't see you, putting it under an empty seat about 3 rows back of where he put it is better.


----------



## jlr10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Jim Bryan said:


> I once saw a guy take out the carry ons above his seat and put them in the aisle. He then put his in. When asked what he was doing he told the offender that he was using HIS overhead storage.



The only problem with this is that you would have to see the person put it in the bin to begin with.  Otherwise it might be someone else trying to put their bag over someone else's seat because another person had already taken their space.  It only takes one person to make it go off and then it is a domino effect to the back of the plane.

I can live with the overhead compartment issue.  I have more trouble with people who are starting to put their large carryones underneath the seat in front of me, and it not fitting.  I am short but my legs aren't so short that they want to rest on someone else's bulging carryon for hours at a time.  

The problem of too  many carryon's is getting out of hand.  The airlines probably haven't really saved all that much in weight by charging for checked bags, which is their reason for charging.  I would think it is almost the same, but just a shift in where the luggage is being stored.  I get tired of fighting for leg space under the seat and overhead space, which is sometimes too high for me anyway, and which is why I choose to check my luggage....Oh yeah, and because I pack a lot of stuff


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 22, 2009)

HatTrick said:


> And of course, the airline employees don't care. They just expect the rest of us to somehow make allowances for the offenders.
> 
> Nor do they care about the _entourages_ that often board with children. Mom, Dad, and siblings? Yes. Grandma, Grandpa, aunts, uncles, cousins, next door neighbors? No. These people also frequently have more and larger items than they should be entitled to, but the airlines look the other way and--again--the rest of us must make allowances.



Now Airtran does not allow entourage boarding on flights to Orlando, at least out of Detroit. And trust me there are usually quite a few of them. 

Now I don't know how it is back in "steerage" because we always upgrade to business class and have ample room to put our 2-4 20" wheelies. 

But I do see people bringing on 3-4 bags full of purchases or my personal fave the huge LL Bean canvas bag bulging with enough stuff to feed,cloth occupy precious for a week. Kind of overkill for a 2.5 hr flight. And somehow they stuff this jumbo overstuffed bag under a seat!  

I have not had the pleasure of sitting in front of one of these moms.


----------

